# Biken um Darmstadt und im nördlichen Odenwald



## scubad (11. August 2009)

Hallo erstmal alle zusammen... Ich hoffe, ich bin geographisch im richtigen Forum ;-)...

Bin ein Biker von der südlichen Alb und werde die Woche vom 24.8. bis 30.8. mit viel Zeit (Urlaub) in Darmstadt verbringen.

Jetzt suche ich Infos, was es da Interessantes zum Biken gibt. Karten, Gebiete, Strecken, alles was ich wissen sollte, um gleich loslegen zu können. Ein paar HM dürfen gerne dabei sein.

Am meisten würde ich mich natürlich über Gleichgesinnte freuen, die sich auskennen und auch vielleicht Lust auf ein paar Touren hätten.

Bin gespannt, Grüße aus dem wilden Süden,

Marc


----------



## Arthur27 (11. August 2009)

Hi Marc,

schau mal bei www.melibokus-biker.de vorbei. Die machen viele Touren in dem Gebiet.
Die Touren werden meist recht kurzfristig ( wenige Tage vor dem Termin ) eingestellt, deswegen musst du regelmässig reinschauen. Meist inkl. KM-, HM- sowie Schwierigkeisangabe.

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (12. August 2009)

Infos bekommst Du auch -> hier 

Der Tipp mit den Meli-Bikern war schon mal gut!


----------



## rayc (12. August 2009)

Wie kommt es das du in DA Urlaub machst? 

Darmstadt ist ja nicht umbedingt die typische Urlaubsregion.

Falls Du allein unterwegs bist, kannst du von DA aus folgende Makierungen folgen:
Roten Balken (Odenwald-Vogesen-Fernwanderweg), diesen kannst du Problemlos bis HD folgen.
Blaues B (Burgenweg), dieser beginnt in DA-Eberstadt und geht ebenfalls bis HD.

Als Karten uerde die aus der TF-20-Serie nehmen (1:20k).

Typische Hotspots sind Frankenstein, Tannenberg, Melibokus und Felsberg mit Felsenmeer.
Weiter drinen aber auch sehr gut zu erreichen sind Neunkirchner Hoehe und Lindenfels.

Falls du ein GPS hast:
http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=yneliboqhhadblmp ( Trailtour eber Melibokus, Felsberg, Neunkirchner Hoehe, Lindenfels)
http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=oezdrfqbspjkusoh (Trailtour bei Eberbach)
http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=lkyvsydcmrxyrzxj (Schmetterling - Alemanenweg)
http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=vwlpcvlqdbsjosgo (Schmetterling - Frankenweg)
Oder du folgst einfach den roten S (Schmetterling), dazu gibt es einen eigenen Thrad.
Nibulungensteig (rotes N) ab Zwingenberg ist auch eine lohende Moeglichkeit.
Da gibt es auch eine Webseite mit Track zu, muesste ich aber ersteinmal suchen. Markierung kann man aber blind folgen.

Ray


----------



## scubad (13. August 2009)

Vielen Dank!
Da kann ich schonmal richtig was mit anfangen. Habe mich bei den Melibokus-Bikern schon angemeldet und bin gespannt, ob da in meiner Woche was läuft.
Bin vollkommen überrascht, dass in der Ecke so viel gebiked wird, so viele Strecken beschrieben sind und dass Ihr so gut organisiert seid. Hut ab, da können wir Älbler uns ne Scheibe abschneiden!
@ Arthur: Vielen Dank, wie gesagt, hab mich schon eingeschrieben und bin auf jeden Fall beim Bullau-Rennen mit dabei.
@ Andreas: Klasse Tourenbeschreibungen.
@Ray: Dito ... und: nun ja, wo einen die Liebe halt hinverschlägt... kann gut sein, dass ich zukünftig öfters in DA bin. 
Speckuliere hier auch auf ´nen sanften Winter. Auf der Alb kannst Du da das Radeln vergessen, doch der Odenwald could be better...

Bin weiterhin gespannt, ob sich vielleicht doch Radler melden, die auch Zeit haben!

Danke nochmals und immer Zug an der Kette,

Marc


----------



## raccoon78 (13. August 2009)

scubad schrieb:


> Speckuliere hier auch auf ´nen sanften Winter. Auf der Alb kannst Du da das Radeln vergessen, doch der Odenwald could be better...



Schnee haben wir an der Bergstrasse relativ selten und wenn bleibt er meist nur wenige Tage liegen. 
Extreme Minustemperaturen sind auch eher die Ausnahme.

Das einzige, es könnte etwas "feucht" sein. 

Aber wir haben hier eigentlich den perfekten "Bikewinter". Vor allem ist dann keine Sau im Wald

Gruß

Martin


----------



## rayc (13. August 2009)

Ausgenommen letzten Jannuar.
Bei -10C habe ich es nicht gepackt den Stadtwald zu verlassen
Die Bergstrasse gehoert neben Freiburg zu den waermsten und sonnenreichsten und regenaermsten Regionen in Deutschland.

Pfaelzer haben ihre liebe Not mit den rutschigen Granit, Laub und Schlamm, die kennen nur Sand und Sandstein 
Das duerfte dich aber als jemanden von der Alb nicht schrecken.
Die Alb ist ja fuer ihren rutschigen Kalkstein bekannt.

Ray


----------



## raccoon78 (13. August 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Ausgenommen letzten Jannuar.
> Bei -10C habe ich es nicht gepackt den Stadtwald zu verlassen
> 
> 
> Ray



Das fand ich aber genial, ich war stundenlang mit den Hunden draussen, war herrlich


----------



## scubad (18. August 2009)

Habe am Wochenende mal mein erstes Besüchle in DA gemacht und war beeindruckt! - Scheint ja wider Erwarten ein Echtes Bike-Dorado zu sein.
400HM am Melibokus von Zwingenberg direkt am Stück sind nicht zu verachten, das ist schon was.
Den Melibokus, den Felsenberg und die Burg Frankenstein habe ich mir unter die Stollen genommen - wirklich nett, abwechlungsreich sowohl hoch wie runter.
Allerdings nervt es, dauernd auf die Karte schauen zu müssen. Ich bin schon auf ´ne Runde mit den Melibokus-Bikern gespannt...
Freue mich schon auf weitere Erfahrungen im schönen Odenwald,

Marc


----------



## Kampmann (19. August 2009)

Hi Marc,

solltest Du keine Termine im gewünschten Zeitraum bei den Meli-Bikern finden, kann ich Dir auch meine Ortskenntnisse zur Verfügung stellen  Frankenstein, Felsberg, Melibokus gehören in meine "Feierabendrunde" (also mindestesn 2 von 3).
Da ich allerdings nächste Woche arbeite, kämen bei mir Touren immer erst ab 16-17 Uhr in Frage. 
Was für Ansprüche hast Du an die Touren? Wieviel HM / Kilometer, mehr DH oder "Angstbremser" (zu letzteren zähl ich mich, arbeite aber dran )

Solltest Du also Interesse an gemeinsamen Touren haben: Sag bescheid

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Westcliff (30. August 2009)

hallo zusammen,

nach 10 jähriger pause hat mich der virus wieder erwischt..
deshalb suche ich jetzt FR strecken um Darmstadt rum
gibt es noch welche oder nur die bikepark´s im kreis??

gruß Westcliff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceCalt (31. August 2009)

Einige Teilstrecken bzw. einige Trails die man schon selbst kombinieren muss. Z.b. der Kotelleteweg oder Pfad. Aber scho eher ein recht kleineres Stückche


----------



## Westcliff (31. August 2009)

@ iceCalt (Kotelleteweg oder Pfad) hab ich ja noch nie gehört wo ist er aufzufinden??


----------



## iceCalt (31. August 2009)

Ich bin mir grad nich mehr sicher wo genau sich dieser befindet, hab ihn am SO zum ersten Mal gesehen, aber ein Teil davon müsse sich in der Nähe des Vivariums finden. Am WE fahre ich wieder da hin und schaue nach der genauen Weglage. Liegt ca. zwischen Vivarium bzw. TU Lichtwiese und Roßdorf im Wald.


----------



## rayc (22. September 2009)

Dieser (Kotelett-Pfad) ist mit einen K markiert und verläuft zwischen Vivarium und Roßdorf.
Angeblich weil früher die Darmstädter zum Kotelettessen nach Roßdorf gepilgert sind 
Ist eher ein leichter und welliger Trail, aber trotzdem spassig  

@Westcliff definiere Freeride 
Sprich einfach die Leute aus der DH-Szene direkt an.

Ray


----------



## Andreas (23. September 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Dieser (Kotelett-Pfad) ist mit einen K markiert und verläuft zwischen Vivarium und Roßdorf.
> Angeblich weil früher die Darmstädter zum Kotelettessen nach Roßdorf gepilgert sind
> Ist eher ein leichter und welliger Trail, aber trotzdem spassig
> 
> ...



Hi ray,

hast Du zufällig eine Aufzeichnung von diesem Trail? Meine email-Adresse hast Du ja.


----------



## rayc (23. September 2009)

Mit Sicherheit habe ich einen Track davon.
Wahrscheinlich ist es weniger Aufwand diesen einfach neu aufzuzeichnen, statt diesen zu suchen. 

Okay, habe noch eine Idee, ich schau mal direkt in der DB, wann ich den Kotlettpfad bei einer Tour geplant hatte, das erleichtert die Suche.
....
-> Am 2.2.2009 bei einer Nachttour  bin ich ihn wohl gefahren.
Ich schau mir den Track mal an.
Falls ja, setzte ich ihn dann einfach in GPSIES, wer weis wer ihn sonst noch fahren will. 

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (24. September 2009)

Du benutzt in BikeXperience wohl noch nicht die Volltextsuche über Dateianhänge hinaus 

Ja, das wäre super ...


----------



## rayc (24. September 2009)

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.86122&lon=8.70098&zoom=15&layers=B000FTF

hier ist der Kotlettpfad verzeichnet 
Ich kenne aber nur das Stück ab Traisacher Weg bis zum Vivarium.
Also Ost nach West, das ist auch die sinnvolle Fahrrichtung.

Ich hatte gestern Abend keine Zeit nach den Tracks zu schauen.

bXp:
Wie Volltextsuche?
Es mir zu mühsam die GPX-Files anzuhängen.
Und was würde es mir da bringen?
habe ich was übersehen?

Ray


----------



## Andreas (24. September 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> bXp:
> Wie Volltextsuche?
> Es mir zu mühsam die GPX-Files anzuhängen.
> Und was würde es mir da bringen?
> ...



Ich benutze bxp auch zur Verwaltung meiner GPS Tracks. Im HAC Höhenprofil gebe ich immer die Streckenliste oder Besonderheiten ein. Auch in den Namen der Beschriftung (Markers) wird gesucht.

Man kann dann nach Frankenstein oder irgendeinem Ort suchen.


----------



## Andreas (24. September 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.86122&lon=8.70098&zoom=15&layers=B000FTF
> 
> hier ist der Kotlettpfad verzeichnet



Wow, die OSM Karten werden immer besser. Der Pfad ist sogar mit Namen gezeichnet.

Danke, dann brauche ich auch keinen Track mehr...


----------



## rayc (28. September 2009)

Kotlettpfad als track:
http://www.gpsies.com/editTrack.do?fileId=zunktsfkvchbxhae

Ray


----------



## EmJay (5. November 2009)

Eventuell jemand hier, der heute abend gegen 19 uhr noch bissel biken möchte? Bin seit 2 Wochen der Arbeit wegen die Woche über immer in Griesheim und tu mir jetzt wo´s so früh dunkel ist ein bißchen schwer mich auf den Trails zurechtzufinden.


----------



## rayc (10. November 2009)

fast tägliche Niterides ab DA, Bölle oder Malchen, Strassenbahnhaltestelle findest du unter http://www.melibokus-biker.de/touren/geplante/index.html
Beide Treffpunkte sind von Griesheim leiicht zu erreichen.

z.B. heute ab 18:15 von DA, Parkplatz Restaurant Böllenfalltor, falls das Wetter mitspielt.

Ray


----------



## innerloop (19. Februar 2010)

servus,

ich habe da in DA süd so en spot entdeckt... wer fährt und baut denn da? schreibt mich mal an!

gruß loop


----------



## iceCalt (19. Februar 2010)

Wo wird was gebaut? In Richtung Eberstadt werden nur die Schlaglöcher gestopft.


----------

